# Day 6 2013



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Great day. Went to church service. Free Range Cowboy Church. Had tamales, rice and beans for lunch. Watched football and went to the rodeo association banquet. Watch a husband and wife compete in a bull buck off. YEE HA! :cowboy:She won.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

you know, I watch each day for your updates-got to thinking, dont say much for MY life, does it?? I got up (big job) turned on the lights, fed fish, fixed breakfast, now, I'm going to do chores in a bit. forgot--took my handful of meds too--sucks to get old-but better than not, I guess


----------

